# Introduction



## MudHole (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello All,
Todd Vivian from Mud Hole Custom Tackle. As a new sponsor to the All Coast Network I wanted to introduce my self and let you know that I will be monitoring this forum regularly if you have any questions or comments about any of our products. I look forward to the interaction from this board and realize from scanning through a few threads that I know many of you from other forums.

Regards,

Todd Vivian
Mud Hole Custom Tackle
[email protected]
www.mudhole.com


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see you here. welcome.

I receive your catalogs and emails. I have been thinking about getting into rod building, but I cant figure out what I am going to do with all those rods... :whistling:


----------



## ampman (Jun 15, 2013)

Just checked out your site, lot of good info and products.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Todd!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know y'all have an awesome rod building seminar, and Mobile is the closest one to the "Pensacola" are? But, what's the chances of getting one in the Panhandle area? Destin? Fort Walton? Or even Pensacola.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I know y'all have an awesome rod building seminar, and Mobile is the closest one to the "Pensacola" are? But, what's the chances of getting one in the Panhandle area? Destin? Fort Walton? Or even Pensacola.


I've been waiting for one "nearby" for a couple of years now. I'm penciling in Mobile on my calendar. Only reason for pencil is that I may just dive off in it with no class before Sept 2014 comes around.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Welcome Todd to a great forum,

I have purchased many items from your website and its great to see you on here for our questions and support.


----------



## MudHole (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys & Gals, 
I appreciate the welcome. As far as classes go we really try to cover the country as best we can. With only a dozen classes a year out of Florida it gets pretty tough to make selections. Mobile was selected because we had requests from both the Pensacola area and upper Alabama, we felt it was close enough to Pensacola for those serious about attending to do so. We average about half of our participants in each class being from out of state wherever it is being held.

Todd


----------

